# Feedback zu meinem Spiel: x=1 -  Gleichungen lösen lernen!



## DanielGronau (14. Januar 2016)

*Feedback zu meinem Spiel: x=1: Spielerisch Mathe lernen!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend (oder doch eher schon Nacht!)

Ich möchte gerne dieses Forum nutzen um mich und nun, mein Spiel, an dem ich sehr hänge, vorzustellen. Sollten derartige Threads nicht erlaubt sein - kann natürlich sofort gelöscht werden!
Kurz zu mir, ich komme aus Thüringen, bin Master-Informatik Student und bastle sehr gerne für Android.


Ziel des Ganzen ist es, wichtiges Feedback zu meiner Android App zu bekommen, für das ich mich schon im Voraus sehr bedanke!
Sie heißt: *x=1: Spielerisch Mathe lernen!*
Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dg.eqs


Worum geht es? (Mit einem Augenzwinkern!)

Das Lösen von Gleichungen bereitet oft Schwierigkeiten, sei es im Mathematikunterricht oder im späteren Leben. Bestehen sie doch auf den ersten Blick aus recht kryptischen Zeichen, die auch noch festen Regeln unterliegen! Es kommt noch schlimmer: Bei jedem Versuch, das gesuchte X doch endlich dingfest zu machen, muss auch noch die komplette Gleichung neu auf das Blatt Papier geschrieben werden!

Doch die Rettung naht! Sei es zur reinen Freude, zum Lernen oder zum Auffrischen - mit x=1 kannst du unkompliziert und ganz ohne lange Schreibarbeit versuchen, eine Gleichung nach ihrem X aufzulösen. Hierzu genügt es schon, Schritt für Schritt zwei Teile der Gleichung zu verbinden - natürlich nur, wenn die Regeln es auch erlauben. Ebenfalls darfst du das Gleichheitszeichen vollständig ausnutzen und etwas von der einen Seite auf die Andere bringen. So bekommst du ein gutes Gefühl für die Regeln, die dahinter stehen.

Hier ganz einfache Beispiele, mehr Informationen findet ihr schön übersichtlich zusammengefasst im Google Play Store:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst in x=1 nach Herzenslust Gleichungen lösen, die aus den Grundrechenarten +,-,*,/ bestehen. Klammern sind natürlich auch vertreten, sodass es schön knackig wird. 40 voreingestellte Gleichungen bringen dir zuerst gemütlich die Regeln bei - dann wirst du in die große weite Welt der zufällig erzeugten Gleichungen entlassen und darfst an immer neuen Herausforderungen knobeln!

Ich freue mich wirklich sehr über Feedback und (ehrliche - ganz wichtig!) Bewertungen im Play-Store!

Mit mathematischen Grüßen
Daniel Gronau


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Finde ich eine tolle Idee, auch wenn manche Dinge vlt "unnötig" kompliziert sind wie Zb dass manchmal neue Brüche entstehen, wo man dann erst im Zähler noch separat was machen muss, aber vieles ist so gemacht, dass man es auch nachvollziehen kann. Ich kann mit gut vorstellen, dass damit jemand, der so was noch nicht kann, sehr gut üben kann vor allem wenn noch einer mit"spielt", der schon weiß, wie es geht


----------



## DanielGronau (15. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback von dir! Gerade bei solchen Dingen, wie dass es einfach mehr Sinn macht bei gleichem Nenner direkt Brüche zusammenzufassen - ist man als einzelner Entwickler manchmal einfach blind.
Das kommt definitiv in die nächste Version!

Wie fandest du die Bedienung mit den Pfeilen? Ging es gut von der Hand?

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2016)

DanielGronau schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Feedback von dir! Gerade bei solchen Dingen, wie dass es einfach mehr Sinn macht bei gleichem Nenner direkt Brüche zusammenzufassen - ist man als einzelner Entwickler manchmal einfach blind.
> Das kommt definitiv in die nächste Version!
> 
> Wie fandest du die Bedienung mit den Pfeilen? Ging es gut von der Hand?
> ...


 also, ich bin direkt "ins Spiel", hab also nicht erst eine Anleitung gelesen - da musste erst mal "kapieren", wie man was bewegen muss, damit es klappt, auch so was wie Zb auf bei auf dem Bruch stehenden Produkten wie zB 2 * 3 + 1 * 4 einzeln erst die 2 auf die 3 und dann die 1 auf die 4 zu "schieben" , aber nach 5-6 Formeln war an sich alles kein Problem.


----------



## DanielGronau (15. Januar 2016)

Ein weiteres Mal großes Danke! 

Wie fandest du die Gleichungen? Also von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, wie er ansteigt und sich dann verhält.
Im Moment sind die Gleichungen noch selbst erstellt (zukünftig ist ein Generator dafür angedacht, um immer neue erzeugen zu können) und daher ist da ganz viel Feedback dazu einfach wunderbar. 

Vielleicht auch für alle, die sich dafür interessieren, wie ein solches eigenes Projekt eigentlich anfängt.
Hier einer der ersten Screenshots aus der Frühzeit der Entwicklung! :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2016)

Ich sag mal so: ich hab jetzt "nur" 20 Gleichungen gelöst, die waren für mich persönlich kein Problem, nur "mehr Arbeit" je nach Komplexität, und manchmal hab ich nach dem Umstellen gemerkt, dass ich mit ner anderen Reihenfolge schneller fertig gewesen wäre - also vlt. bau bei Gelegenheit auch so was ein wie einen "Schrittzähler", so dass man schauen kann, ob man die gleiche Gleichung auch mit weniger Schritten schafft.


----------



## DanielGronau (18. Januar 2016)

Oh.. das ist eine sehr gute Idee! Ein Schrittzähler kann auch das Herumprobieren eindämmen, denn mit Trial And Error wird man keinen hohen 'Score' erreichen.

Vielen Dank noch einmal für dein Feedback, das war wichtig - und wird Einklang in die nächste Version der App finden! 

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## DanielGronau (16. Februar 2016)

Zu allererst ein riesen Danke an alle, die x=1 gespielt, getestet und wichtige Anregungen zur Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserungen gegeben haben!

Als ein erster Schritt zur Umsetzung des wunderbaren Feedbacks steht nun die Aktualisierung auf *x=1 Version 1.1 *im Playstore bereit. Weitere Updates, die sich Stück für Stück den gesammelten Verbesserungen widmen, sind gerade in Entwicklung.

*Was ist neu? *

Ein großes Feature kommt in dieser Version hinzu: Eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an zufällig erzeugten Gleichungen. Sind die 40 voreingestellten Gleichungen gelöst, steht die weite Welt der Gleichungen offen!

*Weitere Verbesserungen:*

Vereinfachung der Rechnung mit Brüchen mit gleichem Nenner oder wenn sie mit 0 oder 1 multipliziert werden. In diesen Fällen muss nun nicht mehr ausführlich Aus-multipliziert werden.

Mathematische Grüße
Daniel Gronau


----------



## Vordack (16. Februar 2016)

Moin Daniel, habe es eben ausprobiert. Sieht ansprechend aus und nach kurzen rumprobieren hab ichs kapiert, echt gut geworden.


----------



## luki0710 (16. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus, hätte mir geholfen. Ich finde nur dieses 1=x+0 ect. komisch


----------



## DanielGronau (17. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!!! 

Zu dem +0 schwanke ich noch - also vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Einerseits soll es zeigen, dass +0 nichts ändert (Neutrales Element), anderseits ist es auch zusätzliche Klick'Arbeit'.
Was allerdings auf jeden Fall Einzug in die nächste Version halten wird, ist dass ein Bruch +- 0 nicht mehr aus-multipliziert werden muss. 

Freue mich auch einfach riesig über weitere Hinweise! Es ist einfach so toll, gemeinsam mit den Spielern der App zu entwickeln!

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## luki0710 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich finde auch noch das die Funktion: *(-1) helfen würde und das 2*x zu 2x vereinfacht werden kann und einem das nicht verboten wird. Das „Spiel" zielt ja auf ein jüngers Publikum ab, sprich vielleicht ist diese Möglichkeit als zuschaltbar sinnvoller.


----------



## DanielGronau (19. Februar 2016)

Noch einmal großes Danke Luki!

Gerade die Sache mit *-1. Wenn -x=5 da steht und erst die -x herüber zu ziehen ist - das ist umständlich und damit keine Freude. Das wird auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Updates umgesetzt.
Ist dir noch etwas aufgefallen, was nicht so Freude macht oder einfach fummelig ist?  - Das hilft einfach so viel!

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## DanielGronau (7. März 2016)

Mathematische Grüße!

*Version 1.2* ist verfügbar und widmet sich Verbesserungen bei Brüchen, Klammern und Vorzeichen.

*Verbesserungen:*

Beim Ausmultiplizieren einer Klammer entscheidet nun der Ort des einzelnen Elements, von welcher Seite heran-multipliziert wird. Zum Beispiel erzeugt: (1+2)*5 -> 1*5+2*5 (von rechts) und 5*(1+2) -> 5*1+5*2 (von links).

Es gibt endlich kein Ausmultiplizieren von Brüchen mehr, wenn sie mit 0 addiert oder subtrahiert werden!

Abschließend wird ein Minus vor einer Division: 1-(1/2) nun nicht mehr durchgehend in die Division gezogen: 1+(-1/2) kommt nicht mehr vor.



Zum Schluss ein weiteres riesen Danke an alle, die gespielt und einfach nur wunderbares Feedback gegeben haben! Nur durch euch konnte x=1 (und wird weiterhin) kontinuierlich verbessert werden!


----------



## DanielGronau (30. Mai 2016)

Mathematische Grüße!

*Version 1.3* ist verfügbar! In diesem Update liegt der Fokus auf einer wichtigen neuen Möglichkeit
beim Lösen einer Gleichung.

*Neue Funktionen:*
Denn es ist nun möglich in einer Division zu *kürzen*, wenn die Division dadurch vereinfacht wird!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wurden verbesserte Fehlermeldungen hinzugefügt. Dies ist allerdings erst der erste Schritt, im nächsten Update bekommt jeder Rechenschritt / Fehler eine ausführliche Erklärung spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich kann nun für das Rückgängigmachen eines Rechenschrittes der Zurück-Button des Geräts benutzt werden.

*Verbesserungen*
Seltene Fehler wurden korrigiert, bei dem Texte zu klein angezeigt wurden und Pfeile verschwanden.


----------



## luki0710 (30. Mai 2016)

[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## DanielGronau (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Luki, danke, dass du mir das Bild gepostet hast, auch wenn es letztendlich ein Missverständnis war!

Darf ich dich fragen wie dir die App gefallen hat, dabei ganz besonders die Bedienung? Gutes Feedback ist einfach unendlich wichtig!

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## luki0710 (4. September 2016)

DanielGronau schrieb:


> Hallo Luki, danke, dass du mir das Bild gepostet hast, auch wenn es letztendlich ein Missverständnis war!
> 
> Darf ich dich fragen wie dir die App gefallen hat, dabei ganz besonders die Bedienung? Gutes Feedback ist einfach unendlich wichtig!
> 
> ...


Mh, hab das jetzt erst gelesen. Gut, wenn ich was zu meckern hätte schreib ich es hier rein. Ich benutze sie ja eigentlich auch kaum. Ich teste sie aber immer mal wieder


----------



## DanielGronau (4. Dezember 2016)

Mathematische Grüße!

Diesmal ein kleines Update (*Version 1.5*) - mit einem großen Hinweis zur Zukunft von x=1!

Ihr könnt nun Gleichungen auf dem Bildschirm verschieben und das ist nützlich bei großen Gleichungen - die Ihr vielleicht im nächsten Update auch selbst erstellt?

*Verbesserungen:*

- Jede Gleichung kann verschoben werden
- Große Gleichungen werden schneller geladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

